

Release Early - ryuio
http://www.prateekdayal.net/2009/05/16/why-you-are-not-gonna-release-early-and-release-often-and-why-you-should/

======
pj
More content we don't need.

Has any one here not read a plethora of articles like this already?

------
swombat
Hmm, while the point is good (and oft-repeated), this article is a little
confusing in both its title and the way it phrases things...

The linked Mixergy extract is very good though.

------
Raphael
And often.

